# Firefly/Serenity crew hotness



## Terenigma (Mar 16, 2012)

Just got into this discussion with my friend after watching through the entire firefly series with her and i thought id post it here outta curiousity. Also if you dont know what show/film im on about then i HIGHLY recommend you check it out, one of the best shows iv ever seen capped by a perfect film, im sure im not the only one who thinks it too.

Basically, of the 9 main crew members on serenity, in what order would you rank them from hottest to ugliest? (I am aware none of them are ugly in general) Dont be afraid of ranking some of the guys higher than the girls or vice versa based on your sexual preference either, im a straight guy and as you'll see, my list puts simon above almost all the other girls 

Ill also put what they do on the ship (in case you're not sure of the names)

My ranking:

1) Kaylee (mechanic)
2) Simon (doctor)
3) Mal (Captain)
4) Inara (Companion (Legal Hooker))
5) Jayne (The muscle, General badassery + Bunk related activites)
6) Book (Sheppard , religious guy)
7) River (The "special" girl)
8) Zoe (Second in command , stealth badassery)
9) Wash (Pilot)

Feel free to add any reason why you like them so much (If this topic gets any replys) For instance, inara's body.... mmmmmm

P.S: NO! Saffron does not count, but yes, she is hot too.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 16, 2012)

In order of most-to-least likely to be asked to join me in my bunk:

Kaylee, (be still my black heart)
River, 
Zoe,
Inara,
Mal,
Jayne,
Wash,
Simon,
Book.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 16, 2012)

It's been a long time since I watched firefly, so I'll rank them based on the actors in general and not the character's look. (almost the same, right?).

I would say
Kaylee (Jewel Staite)
Kaylee (again? )
Saffron (Christina Hendricks) Doesn't count ? 
Inara (Morena Baccarin). She also played in stargate, and the queen in V 2009.
Malcolm (Nathan Fillion). I like that actor since I saw him in Dr. Horrible. Thanks to Joss Whedon for both him and Summer Glau.
River (Summer Glau)
Jayne (Adam Baldwin). I don't know him a lot.
Book
simon
Zoe
Wash (I don't like him, he plays only bad guys)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 16, 2012)

Cyan said:


> Jayne (Adam Baldwin). I don't know him a lot.



You don't know Animal Mother? (Full Metal Jacket)
Or that guy....yanno, from that show? (Chuck)
Or how about a more recent voice acting gig that many gamers will be familiar with: Kal'Reegar? (Mass Effect 2 and 3)

Adam Baldwin has also provided voices in the games
DC Universe Online
Halo ODST
Halo 3
Half-Life 2: Episode Two
Kill.switch

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000284/


----------



## Cyan (Mar 16, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> -snip-


Nop, I don't have these games and didn't watch these movies.
I played half life 1 only 
Edit: I watched Angel, he played one season.


----------



## mameks (Mar 16, 2012)

Kaylee.
'nuff said.


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 16, 2012)

Why does everyone love Kaylee?  She's cute, sure, but it's all about River.

Anyone who can do this automatically goes to the top of my list:


Spoiler



Hide-and-seek with her would be fun:









This doesn't have to do with _Serenity_, but if I had to be terminated, this would be a great way to go:





Again, nothing to do with _Serenity_, but this should be the embodiment of "serenity."


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 16, 2012)

@[member='Densetsu']
Because she's so sweet, and cute, and seemingly innocent, and has never blown three armed guards away without even looking in their direction.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 16, 2012)

Simon.

Best ever!


----------



## Gahars (Mar 16, 2012)

1) Serenity
2) Serenity
3) Serenity
4) Serenity
5) Serenity
6) Serenity
7) Serenity
8) Serenity
9) Serenity

As you can tell, I take shipping very seriously.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 17, 2012)

Gahars said:


> 1) Serenity
> As you can tell, I take shipping very seriously.


I liked the ship too, I even found a video tutorial to create animated 3D models of the ship and pods using 3DSmax. (easy to find on youtube or as files )


----------

